# Greasy newborn poop?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

We've had all BF poops since about day 5 but each day I've noticed something odd, besides the fact her poops STINK they have been looking oilier and oilier. The one she just did looked like it was mixed with at least 50% oil. dd #1 had malabsorption issues but she had other signs too, so far dd#2 seems normal, just very sleepy from jaundice and the nasty stinky oily poop. She is nursing like crazy and going though a growth spurt right now so were getting even more poop. Is this normal in a BF newborn? I dont recall ever hearing oily/greasy poop as being normal.


----------



## ColeysMama (Apr 28, 2006)

I've never heard of this. I would talk to your ped. Or if your hospital/clinic/doctor's office/whatever has a nurse advice line (ours does and it rocks!), you could call them and ask. Or maybe google "oily stool" or something and see what you can find out. But I would definitely get it checked out.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

its also caused by food allergies which dd #1 had/has up the wazoo. Guess I'll cut out dairy and see what happens, not like I eat a bunch of it anyway. I've been eating more of it the last few days and she's been showing signs of reflux and soaked her jammies last night. You'd think after 5 years of living with multiple severe food allergies I'd remember all the signs!


----------



## tallmomma (May 10, 2006)

Don't want to scare you or anything, but I would definitely contact your doc if you are sure that you are seeing oily stools that smell foul. Your post sent an alarm off in my head for Cystic Fibrosis. It probably is not CF, but stinky, oily poop is one of the main symptoms. I find it difficult to describe greasy looking baby poop, because it can sound very similar to a normal, breastfed baby poop. But, if you are SURE that you are seeing oil and it smells foul, then that could be malabsorbed fat. If your baby is gaining weight and thriving, then all is probably fine. But I had to say something when I read your post. Hugs to you momma!


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tallmomma*
Don't want to scare you or anything, but I would definitely contact your doc if you are sure that you are seeing oily stools that smell foul. Your post sent an alarm off in my head for Cystic Fibrosis. It probably is not CF, but stinky, oily poop is one of the main symptoms. I find it difficult to describe greasy looking baby poop, because it can sound very similar to a normal, breastfed baby poop. But, if you are SURE that you are seeing oil and it smells foul, then that could be malabsorbed fat. If your baby is gaining weight and thriving, then all is probably fine. But I had to say something when I read your post. Hugs to you momma!

CF is one thing I'm not worried about since neither I or bio father are carriers







We think we found out what's causing the problem, I have celiac and have been having GI issues but thought it was related to childbirth after effects but found out I've been eating gluten and the more of the item I was eating that turned out not to be GF the worse her poop got till she flat out had diarrhea for 3 days. We see the GI tomorrow and she's getting genetic testing for celiac to see if I passed the gene on to her. My 5 yr old also has celiac and this kinda poop is how we found out so I won't be surprised if baby has it too. Anyway, were out the door, getting a really really late start on our trip! (3 hr drive to the hospital not counting having to stop and nurse!)


----------



## tallmomma (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! I'm relieved to hear that you guys already know that you're not carriers of the CF gene and that you may have solved your problem...that's great news. Hope all goes well on your trip!


----------

